# Work on the 1890's Royal



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

Took three days off to spend many hours on my 1st TOC resto. Done a few balooners and this old gal is a nice change. I will post some pics when she's all done. One thing turned out real nice. I used a soft wire wheel on a drill to take off all the rust on the sprocket, handle bars, hubs and foot pedals. then I used a progression of steel wool to bring out a beautiful smooth shine. This seems to work on any metal surface that was, and I say was, chrome or nickel plate. I achieved a nice polished look. Then I use paste wax on all the parts and buff that out. It really looks good and is a alternative to re-plating which can be expensive, or at least a temporary fix until plating is done. Personally.....I like the look as it maintains that antique look to these old bikes that re-plating some how does not. To me, keeping some age to an old bike is better than the brand spanking new look a full blown resto can result in.


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2013)

Can't wait to see some pics.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 21, 2013)

So far I have about 15 hours into her. Gary......been batting around tire replacements, but so far all I see are the display ones for about $150 each for white. Not that I'll ride the bike, but old wood rims are limited to single tubes and I'd like white ones. Have you been at this crossroads too? I'm not sure what to do


----------



## Gary Mc (Oct 21, 2013)

squeedals said:


> So far I have about 15 hours into her. Gary......been batting around tire replacements, but so far all I see are the display ones for about $150 each for white. Not that I'll ride the bike, but old wood rims are limited to single tubes and I'd like white ones. Have you been at this crossroads too? I'm not sure what to do




Yes I've been there but in the end I only build bikes I mean to ride a lot which is why I went Ghisallo 700c wood rims & cream Electra Amsterdam tires.  I truly love the thoughts of originality & single tube tires and admire the fact others go this route but I just prefer the safety of a new wood carbon fiber lined rim and comfortable modern tires.  I just wish there were better tire options for both glue on and tube tires. We are all limited either route we go.


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 21, 2013)

I went Ghisallo 700c wood rims & cream Electra Amsterdam tires.
I'm also planning to use carbon fiber tape on Stutzmann rims. 
This is the best option for riding.


----------



## Larmo63 (Oct 21, 2013)

Iv'e had the Ghisallo/Amsterdam set up for about two years, riding and keeping

air. The ride is very elegant, almost like a suspension bike.....Oh, and pinstriped!


----------



## bricycle (Oct 21, 2013)

Lawrence (Don), that bike is beautiful. You on the other hand......


----------



## GiovanniLiCalsi (Oct 21, 2013)

I need to pinstripe mine, too.
Looks very nice.


----------



## squeedals (Oct 22, 2013)

Larmo63 said:


> Iv'e had the Ghisallo/Amsterdam set up for about two years, riding and keeping
> 
> air. The ride is very elegant, almost like a suspension bike.....Oh, and pinstriped!




Nice.......very nice indeed!


----------

